# Agile truss rod(s) sadness...



## safty (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys,

I just got my Agile Pendulum 82527 a couple of days ago. Yesterday I decided to take the truss rod plate off and take a look. ...and here is what I see.







Anybody else see this kind of thing? They look stripped or like someone went after them with a electric drill. I've tried the supplied allen wrench and it sort of get purchase if you futz around and angle it. 

I contacted Kurt for a return and he said everything was fine. That they had adjusted them before shipping...


----------



## Kr1zalid (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Razzy (Mar 11, 2011)

Try sending Kurt that picture.

They look stripped to me too.


----------



## safty (Mar 11, 2011)

I did so before I posted the picture here. His response was to my email with that picture attached. 

I've decided to return it. I've already packed it up and been to the local UPS shipper. 

I understand that the finish of the truss rod area is not generally 'clean' in the sense that its a utility access point for limited use and does not need to be shiny or pretty. However, I own many guitars and not one of them look like this.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 11, 2011)

TBH all of my production guitars truss rods look like this and all have no problem adjusting. the outer cup of the socket is not always the hex shape and are drilled out round for some reason. 


However if Kurt will let you return it then i guess thats your decision to make.


----------



## saovi (Mar 11, 2011)

Mega ouch. Sorry bro - hope it works out.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 11, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> TBH all of my production guitars truss rods look like this and all have no problem adjusting. the outer cup of the socket is not always the hex shape and are drilled out round for some reason.
> 
> .


 

and so, which tool do you use to adjust ?


----------



## safty (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmm. That has not been my experience.

Here is a picture of the truss on my Schecter Diamond Elite. (a $500 guitar) Granted it isn't pretty but at least it looks like there is hex shape and the 'nut' over top is clean.





Also here is a picture of my old early 90's Charvel. Not an allen wrench type but still pretty clean overall. (aside from the crappy photo itself)


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 11, 2011)

77zark77 said:


> and so, which tool do you use to adjust ?



You still use the stock allen key but it has to really get in there. Id say close to a centimeter before it locks in.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 11, 2011)

I see, thanks


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 11, 2011)

If they're stripped round, and you need to really futz with the allen key to get a purchase, you're probably wise to return it. 

Otherwise, I've seen worse on Gibsons.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 24, 2011)

just wanted to let you guys know im working on a interceptor pro 828 with the same problem. owner said its 2 months old.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you tried using a "ball end" Allen key?


----------



## Hallic (Mar 24, 2011)

i got a schecter hellraiser 7s where i have to put it in quite a bit.. also its quite dirty. and it was brand spakkin' new.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 26, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Have you tried using a "ball end" Allen key?


 
thats ALL i use


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 26, 2011)

All I see is rubbing compound residue inside. Every guitar I've ever taken apart had rubbing compound down in the cracks and crevices. Pretty simple though, if you can't adjust the truss rod because its stripped out from the factory then its defective and you should return it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 26, 2011)

What's a ball end allen key?


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 26, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> What's a ball end allen key?








instead of being a standard key, there's a little ball on the end.

I've used 'em a lot in paintball guns.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 26, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> instead of being a standard key, there's a little ball on the end.
> 
> I've used 'em a lot in paintball guns.



they make it so you can still get a good bite at even around 45 degree angle


----------



## leandroab (Mar 26, 2011)

jymellis said:


> they make it so you can still get a good bite at even around 45 degree angle



Talktodewalt


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Mar 26, 2011)

Now I am afraid to look....


----------



## karnivorus (May 9, 2011)

I googled ''Agile truss rod'' and this thread came up. I've been experiencing fretbuzz lately with my interceptor so I decided to adjust the truss rod, but it seems that I have the same problem as the OP. It looks stripped. I'm gonna try to use the ball end of an allen key but if it fails does it mean I'm fucked?


----------



## meisterjager (May 10, 2011)

Hallic said:


> i got a schecter hellraiser 7s where i have to put it in quite a bit.. also its quite dirty. and it was brand spakkin' new.



That's what she said.


----------



## abadonae (May 10, 2011)

If im being honest mate im slightly surprised, i've owned an interceptor and an intrepid from rondo and both times the truss rod has been easily adjustable and quite clean, however that, to me, is completely unacceptable, i know rondo do affordable yet awesome guitars and that we accept certain things to have that but when something thats meant to be functional and should be usable isn't...thats a design issue and should be addressed or replaced.

best of luck dude, kurts an awesome guy to deal with and i doubt he'd let you down


----------



## SirMyghin (May 10, 2011)

karnivorus said:


> I googled ''Agile truss rod'' and this thread came up. I've been experiencing fretbuzz lately with my interceptor so I decided to adjust the truss rod, but it seems that I have the same problem as the OP. It looks stripped. I'm gonna try to use the ball end of an allen key but if it fails does it mean I'm fucked?



Hope you haven't had it too long, I would get on the line with Rondo, if you cannot get purchase, yes , its fucked.


----------



## jymellis (May 10, 2011)

abadonae said:


> If im being honest mate im slightly surprised, i've owned an interceptor and an intrepid from rondo and both times the truss rod has been easily adjustable and quite clean, however that, to me, is completely unacceptable, i know rondo do affordable yet awesome guitars and that we accept certain things to have that but when something thats meant to be functional and should be usable isn't...thats a design issue and should be addressed or replaced.
> 
> best of luck dude, kurts an awesome guy to deal with and i doubt he'd let you down


 

i am thinking they had a batch go out with these stripped rods  maybe ine worker that wasnt adjusting correctly ruined a day or weeks worth of guitars. they exchanged my buddies guitar i mentioned arlier but get this

when i gave it back to the owner he needed it for a gig. to make it playable i shimmed the nut.
rondo sent him back the guitar saying the rods where fine and it just needed a setup, taht they where returning his original guitar.
when he got it back, it didnt have the nut shim and the stripped truss rods where perfect.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 10, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i am thinking they had a batch go out with these stripped rods  maybe ine worker that wasnt adjusting correctly ruined a day or weeks worth of guitars. they exchanged my buddies guitar i mentioned arlier but get this
> 
> when i gave it back to the owner he needed it for a gig. to make it playable i shimmed the nut.
> rondo sent him back the guitar saying the rods where fine and it just needed a setup, taht they where returning his original guitar.
> when he got it back, it didnt have the nut shim and the stripped truss rods where perfect.



That sounds whack Jym, I don't like cover ups. Frankly I don't even understand how the hell you strip a truss rod, I have seen/heard of broken rods, but never stripped ones..


----------



## PigTrough (May 3, 2013)

Same thing happened when I was adjusting truss rod in my Agile Septor Elite 827. Hole stripped right out using the SUPPLIED allen wrench. I am returning it today. Major bummer as there is no other 8 string in production that fit all of my specs like this. I cannot justify ordering another one as this leaves a real bad taste in my mouth about agiles.


----------



## dudeskin (May 3, 2013)

got the other 2 threads already mate.
sounds shit! 
no need to move it across 3 threads though


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2013)

EDIT: Fuck this thread is old...


----------

